# How to grow moss emersed



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I want to get my moss to cover the driftwood, but I'm not sure how to do it. I might have some hair algae on it, so if it dies emersed... what would happen? Can I do it like this? Soil + little water + plastic covering + sunlight? When the moss is submersed again, will it turn yellow? Do you lay it on top of the soil?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

What moss? Stick some water in a container that gets light with a bubble stone splashing some moss on a stick... Spray it down whenever you get anxious... Every 6 hours or so for me.

I have also had moss grow well in a Satan wrapped fitted dry start. 

Even grows when you drain a tank and leave the sand in the tank to dry with no electric lights at all... 

Damp jar on a paper towel or wood. Etc...

Mosses are survivors.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

steven p said:


> What moss? Stick some water in a container that gets light with a bubble stone splashing some moss on a stick... Spray it down whenever you get anxious... Every 6 hours or so for me.
> 
> I have also had moss grow well in a Satan wrapped fitted dry start.
> 
> ...


 Peacock or Christmas moss frond I saved from a growing mixed moss ball, I want to grow it out more, so it won't be extinct in my tank. Thanks! I'll try the jar + soil. Spray one time a day?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Depends on how much water you are losing to the air and plants. If it stays humid with lots of condensation for the whole day, a daily mist will be fine. Pour off excess water as needed.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, it's in my room and ready to go! 
Side question, why doesn't my weeping moss "weep" a lot? I have it near the current of the canister, very close to the surface of the water.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Some one probably sold you something else besides weeping moss. People pass off other moss as weeping... As I only buy from a couple sources now on moss because I know it is right. Even if the price is higher


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Some one probably sold you something else besides weeping moss. People pass off other moss as weeping... As I only buy from a couple sources now on moss because I know it is right. Even if the price is higher


 Dang... I waited 5 weeks for it to attach to driftwood for nothing... 
Great... I'll just wait to see how it goes when I put it in my new tank with the fugeray. 
It looks like java moss strands, with that yellowish bulb on the tips.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I am trying this right now with mini fissidens. I chopped up my moss and rubbed it into the cracks and all on my lava rock. I am misting it with tank water from my 3 year established tank to provide nutrients for it. Right now I am on week 2 of dry starting it. I keep the whole thing in a ziploc and mist it once a day and let it air out for 5-10 minutes a day. That's what I am doing for it but good luck with yours!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

It must be Satan wrapped, that is the key.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> I am trying this right now with mini fissidens. I chopped up my moss and rubbed it into the cracks and all on my lava rock. I am misting it with tank water from my 3 year established tank to provide nutrients for it. Right now I am on week 2 of dry starting it. I keep the whole thing in a ziploc and mist it once a day and let it air out for 5-10 minutes a day. That's what I am doing for it but good luck with yours!


 Do I need to let the air out?


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

im airing out every second day until all the condensation on the side dry up, normally 20 mins ill let it sit open, im trying to avoid any molds or fungus


----------

